
Follow GitHub Library Releases - markhkr
https://releazer.cyk.mx/
======
markhkr
Get web push notifications directly on your device from your favorite GitHub
libraries you follow, you can add up to 10 libraries (in the beta phase) and
get a notification when a new version comes out. It's a PWA, so you can
install it on your phone

